# Goats in the News



## Rex

This was posted on the list earlier. I thought it was interesting that the police actually believed that a person could transform into a goat. They even took it into custody!

http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/art ... QD95T73L00

Newspaper claims car thief transformed into a goat
1 day ago

LAGOS, Nigeria (AP) â€" One of Nigeria's biggest daily newspapers reported that police implicated a goat in an attempted automobile theft. In a front-page article on Friday, the Vanguard newspaper said that two men tried to steal a Mazda car two days earlier in Kwara State, with one suspect transforming himself into a goat as vigilantes cornered him.

The paper quoted police spokesman Tunde Mohammed as saying that while one suspect escaped, the other transformed into a goat as he was about to be apprehended.

The newspaper reported that police paraded the goat before journalists, and published a picture of the animal.

Police in the state couldn't immediately be reached for comment.

Belief in black magic is widespread in Nigeria, particularly in far-flung rural areas.


----------



## Rex

*Drug created from genetically engineered goats*

Looks like goat milk is in the news again. This time its been genetically engineered to be used to keep blood from clotting. I always imagine weird goat mutations when I read about this kind of stuff. You have to wonder when we may open Pandora's box by manipulating living things. On the other hand, most of todays food crops have been genetically selected for specific traits for hundreds of years and there don't seem to be any negative side effects. At least any we know about.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/28540855/


----------



## Rex

*Mrs. O'Leary's Goat?*

It seems goats can do more that nibble on the barn siding. They can burn the whole dang thing down. Too bad some of them were still in the barn at the time.

http://iht.com/articles/ap/2009/02/10/a ... t-Fire.php


----------



## Rex

*Re: Iran becomes 5th country to clone a goat.*

Iran joins a small group of countries who have successfully cloned a goat. The effort is part of Iran's quest to become a regional powerhouse in advanced science and technology by 2025. In particular, Iran is striving for achievements in medicine and in aerospace and nuclear technology.

http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2009/04/ ... 9586.shtml


----------



## Rex

*Re: Goats die from lack of sleep*

Apparently goats can die from a lack of sleep. Seems a little far fetched to me but stranger things have happened.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newstop ... sleep.html


----------



## Rex

*Re: Goat molester and mass murderer on the loose.*

This is a weird story out of Florida. If the goats were people there would be a media frenzy.
http://www.nwfdailynews.com/news/goats- ... -call.html


----------



## tiger408

*Buy a truck... get a free goat!*

â€œAt MMNZ, we are aware that three years of drought has severely depleted sheep and beef populations, so what better time to â€˜float the goatâ€™?â€ said Mr Wilkins. â€œWeâ€™ll supply a free goat with every Triton sold before August and do our bit to loosen the grip of the recessionâ€.

http://www.mitsubishi-motors.co.nz/corp ... m_0168.asp

Gotta love New Zealand


----------



## Rex

If you live in Wisconsin you may want to lock up your goats at night.
http://www.newsday.com/more-goats-stole ... -1.1389956


----------



## ashkelon

Hard times? Horse rustlers / butchers are at work in FL. The reward for leads on them is up to $8K for information. Many of the people I know have installed security for the first time, and one of my dogs has gone to work down there guarding a stable.


----------



## Rex

*Re: Movie, "Men who stare at goats"*

Copied from: http://www.allheadlinenews.com/articles/7016872690

News Articles Ewan McGregor had a magical connection with the goat who starred in his latest movie.
November 2, 2009 12:39 p.m. EST

The Scottish actor had to work alongside the animal in upcoming film 'The Men Who Stare Goats' and admits they became very close.

Ewan - who also co-starred with George Clooney - said: "There was a scene when George and I are lost, and we are sleeping in the desert. I am supposed to be awakened when a goat with a little bell walks by. I follow the goat and it leads us to water. It saves our lives. We did the first take and the goat just ran through.

"But in the second take, the goat looked at me and it stopped perfectly in the frame. It stood there looking at me for almost 30 seconds. I looked at the goat and the goat looked at me, then it was almost as if he nodded and just carried on. It was absolutely perfect."

Ewan is not the only star of the movie to have praised the goat.

George recently joked he wanted the 'Velvet Goldmine' star to take acting lessons from the goat because it was more talented.

He quipped: "I'm now working with goats, we spent a lot of time together. The goat I had to stare at was a great actor - if you told him to do something he would. Now if I only I had got Ewan to take lessons from him we'd be onto a winner!

"But although they were good, I don't think I want to be working with animals again in the near future!"


----------



## Rex

*Re: Goat faints when rescued*

This goat had been missing for awhile. When they found it hiding in a cave it fainted.

http://www.theday.com/article/20100113/ ... 920/-1/NWS

ROFL............... I can't stop thinking about what the rescuers had to be thinking when it dropped over.


----------



## Rex

*Re: 200 Goats starved to death.*

A Montana man was charged with cruelty to animals after locking 200 goats in a barn and letting them starve to death. http://www.kfbb.com/news/local/84745677.html

This kind of stuff really fries me. I can't imagine how a person could be so cruel to anything.


----------



## Bob Jones

Wedding Bells....

THE owner of a goat allegedly raped is demanding the two accused make traditional wedding arrangements.

State media also said the two young men accused of having sex with a goat in central Mozambique faced criminal charges.

The young men, whose names and ages were not released, were caught in the act by police and arrested outside the rural town of Mbucuta in central Mozambique, the website of the state broadcaster said.
...

The owner was demanding the young men pay him damages and initiate a traditional wedding ceremony by paying "lobolo," a dowry, a family member told Radio Mozambique.

http://www.news.com.au/weird-true-freak ... 5834963925


----------



## Bob Jones

*Goat attacks and kills preacher.*

http://www.wsmv.com/news/15642032/detail.html

Do not cast your pearls before caprine...


----------



## Bob Jones

*man says he shot a goat sucking Chupacabra*

http://current.com/news/90948978_tennes ... acabra.htm

Just read the headline... goes to show that a goat will put anything into it's mouth...just not sure why he got shot for it.


----------



## Bob Jones

*Diapers required for goats in Iraq*

This is how staggeringly pointless the killing in Iraq is getting: shepherds in the rural western Baghdad neighborhood of Gazalea have recently been murdered, according to locals, for failing to diaper their goats. Apparently the sexual tension is so high in regions where Sheikhs take a draconian view of Shariah law, that they feel the sight of naked goats poses an unacceptable temptation. They blame the goats.

http://www.npr.org/templates/story/stor ... Id=5622900

Not just in Iraq, coming to a neighborhood near you.

I am told there was a state worker in charge of the pack strings for Colorado who received a call from the local police. A complaint was filed against him for not diapering his stallion. Seems that a woman recently had moved into his neighborhood from NYC and was embarrassed by the horse.


----------



## feederseaters

Roadside Goat.

Here is a recent saga of Rocky the Kid. I do not know what the outcome of Rocky was, but I am keeping my eye out.

The link below brings you to the story about half way down the page.
http://www.londonderrynh.net/?m=20100718


----------



## feederseaters

Rocky in yesterday's news. Still on the "lam".
http://www.wmur.com/news/24425827/detail.html


----------



## Bob Jones

He looks like a very contented goat. I'm not sure why they think he needs fed, there is plenty of stuff where he is.


----------



## Nanno

Bob Jones said:


> He looks like a very contented goat. I'm not sure why they think he needs fed, there is plenty of stuff where he is.


People are saps and they don't realize that an animal like this is far more likely to be killed by kindness than by neglect. If she doesn't die from over-eating, I'm afraid she may end up as roadkill because of people trying to befriend her from their cars.

That goat trap made me laugh. No way in heck they're going to snare a goat in that thing! Cuzco would take one glance at those suspicious-looking nets and bolt for the hills, and he's tame! I'm not sure why they don't just leave the poor thing alone. She seems happy enough, and unless she finds a loose billy, she's unlikely to be populating the area with unwanted goats.


----------



## jross

*Re: Diapers required for goats in Iraq*



Bob Jones said:


> This is how staggeringly pointless the killing in Iraq is getting: shepherds in the rural western Baghdad neighborhood of Gazalea have recently been murdered, according to locals, for failing to diaper their goats. Apparently the sexual tension is so high in regions where Sheikhs take a draconian view of Shariah law, that they feel the sight of naked goats poses an unacceptable temptation. They blame the goats.
> 
> http://www.npr.org/templates/story/stor ... Id=5622900
> 
> Not just in Iraq, coming to a neighborhood near you.
> 
> I am told there was a state worker in charge of the pack strings for Colorado who received a call from the local police. A complaint was filed against him for not diapering his stallion. Seems that a woman recently had moved into his neighborhood from NYC and was embarrassed by the horse.


And these are the people that thousands of American soldiers have died and been maimed trying to help. 

The more I see and hear of my fellow humans, the more I just want to be with my dog and my goats.

This is a bit more upbeat. It's a story about goats eating weeds in Santa Fe.

http://www.koat.com/news/24416211/detail.html


----------



## Nanno

The campaign season is heating up! We're getting down to wire for the 2010 elections, so I thought this might be a great time to give us all something to smile about by introducing this Blast from the Past.

Cuzco for King!! That's right, ladies and gentlemen! In 2002 my husband, Phil was campaign manager for Cuzco, who ran for that year's Homecoming King. And won!! Here is his campaign website: 
http://www.imitationpickles.org/campaig ... id=welcome

For two weeks the campus was littered with table tents, fliers, and posters with Cuzco's friendly goat face on them and the message "Cuzco for King!" No attack ads or smear campaigns, just a call to "Vote for the Goat!" And the public responded overwhelmingly! Although he was a write-in, Cuzco won Homecoming King by a landslide and even had the majority votes for Queen as well.

Unfortunately, politics is dirty. In a shocking display of species discrimination, the Powers that Be declared Cuzco unfit for office and tossed out all of his votes. This, despite an absence in the by-laws of any requirement for the office holder be human! The campus flew into revolt, and Cuzco was named Homecoming King in the hearts of the people, regardless of who wore the crown that year. History has vindicated him. To this day, students at Houghton College still pass down the story of the time that a goat was crowned Homecoming King. The bureaucrats have all been forgotten, but a true King lives forever!

If you are frustrated over the lack of good choices during this political season, consider casting your vote for the goat and write in Cuzco for King!


----------



## feederseaters

Multi-Vehicle Accident Leaves Dozens Of Dead Goats In The Roadway; Blocks Northbound I-5 in California
Dozens of goats are dead and traffic is backed up for miles after multiple vehicles crashed into a herd of goats on northbound Interstate 5 at Twin Cities Road.

The accident happened just after 7p.m. It appears no people have been injured, but dead and live goats are scattered throughout the road.

http://abclocal.go.com/kabc/story?section=news/state&id=7983745


----------



## Bob Jones

*Police Handcuff Goats for Obstructing Traffic*

http://menknowpause.fooyoh.com/menknowp ... ng/4330314


----------



## IceDog

600 weed-eating goats take over the Boise Foothills

http://www.ktvb.com/news/local/600-goat ... 11908.html


----------



## Bob Jones

Someone remembers when I first got my goats:

http://goatsource.com/blog/wp-content/u ... humor.jpeg


----------



## Bob Jones

*Re: Goats was a reptile*

http://news.discovery.com/animals/dwarf ... mmals.html


----------



## Bob Jones

*Re: Goats in politics*

http://www.lvrj.com/news/reid-backers-t ... 50064.html


----------



## Bob Jones

*Re: Goats for Sudan*

http://www.talkradionews.com/news/2011/ ... -goat.html


----------



## feederseaters

http://southeastportland.katu.com/n...cops-round-missing-animal-near-hawthorne-blvd

Now I want to know how exactly the interview went when he brought this lovely lady in for questioning.


----------



## IceDog

> http://www.talkradionews.com/news/2011/ ... -goat.html


Thanks Bob!

I ordered two T-shirts and donated part of a goat!


----------



## Bob Jones

*New Fed Regs on goat herders.*

"It describes strict rules for sleeping quarters, lighting, food storage, bathing, laundry, cooking and new rules for the counters where food is prepared."

Good thing I am an amateur, but Rex may have to start carrying a bunk, bath and kitchen sink ;-)

http://www.humanevents.com/article.php?id=45722


----------



## Bwana Ken

*Kids Steal Goat from Zoo*

Crazy kids!

http://www.npr.org/2011/08/30/140053870/police-officer-doesnt-buy-young-kidnappers-story


----------



## Nanno

I'd like to see someone try to kidnap Cuzco! He doesn't like strangers very much, so the police blotter would probably read something like this: "Would-be goatnappers mauled by angry one-horned beast and chased off property. Criminals escaped with their lives but not their trousers."


----------



## feederseaters

http://articles.nydailynews.com/2011-05-05/news/29530101_1_dead-goat-bath-salts-designer-drug

Here's my WTF for the day...... The head line reads
"*Mark Thompson, found in women's lingerie standing over dead goat, was high on 'bath salts'*


----------



## Bob Jones

*Re: Goat rescued by canoe*


----------



## Rex

Bob, I see you've been Googling how to get a goat in a canoe....lol There is no other way you could have found such an obscure video!


----------



## Bob Jones

Actually I was trying to see if anyone else was doing it. Pig does real well since he lies down on command.
I have been hooking him up to the goat cart made of an ice sled and portage wheels for a canoe. Getting him ready for portaging the canoe. 

I think I want to drive him so I could follow behind the canoe and lift the wheels over obstacles if necessary. He likes to walk right behind me though.


----------



## feederseaters

http://www.denverpost.com/recommended/ci_19114130

Druggies :shock:


----------



## Bwana Ken

This is just plain wrong

http://www.azcentral.com/offbeat/articl ... inted.html


----------



## Bwana Ken

*It's "Goat Man!"*

Ok, this isn't really a packgoat story, but it's still pretty funny and/or strange!

http://www.azcentral.com/offbeat/articles/2012/07/20/20120720utah-goat-man.html


----------



## Rex

*Re: It's "Goat Man!"*



Bwana Ken said:


> Ok, this isn't really a packgoat story, but it's still pretty funny and/or strange!
> 
> http://www.azcentral.com/offbeat/articles/2012/07/20/20120720utah-goat-man.html


I saw "The Goat Man" story. Weird for sure...lol

Either an inventive photographer or someone wishing they were a goat.


----------



## Bob Jones

It turns out that he was a bow hunter practicing his stalking skills. Doing pretty well too.


----------



## Nanno

Looks like a great way to come out on the wrong end of a goat fight. Stalking wild mountain goats in a goat costume sounds to me like one of those things that "seemed like a great idea at the time."


----------



## Bob Jones

Goats to clean up poison ivy:

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/U/ ... 0-08-27-38

Cross goats with cockroaches and we could use them to clean up nuclear waste sites.


----------



## Nanno

I missed this one when it came out. I guess at the time Phil and I were wrapped up in our own goat rescue mission.

This goat got stuck on a cliff in Yorkshire, England. 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-leeds-19913015


----------



## Nanno

Found this one this morning. 

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/screaming-goat-mistaken-man-yelling-help-214913050.html


----------



## Herb

Not sure if I shared what our local paper did about our goats.

http://www.midwestproducer.com/news...cle_24bc2472-acd1-11e0-9caa-001cc4c03286.html


----------



## ryorkies

what a great newspaper article. Thank you for shareing.


----------



## Nanno

Cool article!


----------



## Taffy

*Redwood Hills Dairy in the news*

http://appetiteforlife.msn.com/videos/archive/season4/2?wt.mc_id=msnhp


----------



## Nanno

This was in the Yahoo headlines this morning.

http://news.yahoo.com/photos/goats-gone-wild-in-the-congressional-cemetery-1375981423-slideshow/

Now if only someone would release the goats on Congress (the live one) to clean up in there then things might actually take a turn for the better!


----------



## idahonancy

*You gotta Love Pittsburgh*

Getting off the airplane in Pittsburgh you are greeted with a 6 foot wall poster of a goat. I loved it. Walking along a side street I ran into a coffee shop with a goat theme.


----------

